
Who Does SUDO report to? - jaybol
http://www.xkcd.com/838/
======
moeffju
Just to answer the question: The incident will normally be reported to the
auth.log and possibly mailed to root. The behavior can be configured at
compile time or in the sudoers file. For more information, see man sudo and
man sudoers.

------
iwwr
Santa has a keylogger in every machine. Maybe that's how he can afford all the
presents :)

------
yuvadam
Wait, so who gets reported as "NICE"?

~~~
larsberg
Obviously, those who run nice!

